# NY International Restaurant and Foodservice Show 2014



## JBroida

Its almost that time of year again... we're going to be in NY from the 28th to March 5th for the foodshow, representing Gesshin Hide. During the time we are gone, the store will be closed... all orders placed during that time will ship when we return.

For those of you in the NY area, stop by and say hi if you can. I hope to have some really cool knives to show off again this year 

-Jon


----------



## ecchef

Jon, are you going to be part of the Japanese pavilion?


----------



## JBroida

ecchef said:


> Jon, are you going to be part of the Japanese pavilion?



Yeah... We're there with the city of sakai


----------



## ecchef

If you run into my friend Chikako Ichihara, say "Hi" for me.


----------



## heldentenor

Your photos and Youtube videos from this event are among my favorite knife porn ever. Looking forward to see what you've got this year.


----------



## rogue108

It might give me an excuse to come to the city. Can regular people get into the event?


----------



## JBroida

i think there is a cost for the tickets, but it should be open to anyone


----------



## foodaholic

Hopefully I will have time to come and visit this year. I am always amazed at the Japanese pavilion each time I go


----------



## rogue108

I wonder how interesting this show will be for a non-food service person? It seems like it would be really interesting based on what I read and since I like cooking?


----------



## ThEoRy

rogue108 said:


> I wonder how interesting this show will be for a non-food service person? It seems like it would be really interesting based on what I read and since I like cooking?



It's barely interesting for us even... I only go to meet up with friends and vendors really. Gives me an excuse to go to the city.


----------



## CoqaVin

haha theory I hear ya


----------



## ThEoRy

Sooooo..... Who wants to meet up???? Son??


----------



## JBroida

one thing to keep in mind this year is that i wont have sara there to help me out, so i may not have as much time to sit and chat as i did in years past


----------



## rogue108

ThEoRy said:


> Sooooo..... Who wants to meet up???? Son??



Hmmm. Makes me wonder if I will attend then. If I do go it will probably be Sunday.




ThEoRy said:


> It's barely interesting for us even... I only go to meet up with friends and vendors really. Gives me an excuse to go to the city.


----------



## turbochef422

I'll be there monday


----------



## Bitter

If you can share a few pics i would be glad.


----------



## sachem allison

ThEoRy said:


> Sooooo..... Who wants to meet up???? Son??



I can't go until tuesday! bring the cane.lol


----------



## rogue108

I'm going to be a no show. When I read more into registration it was for Trade ONLY. I probably could have just lied on the application to get in saying I am someone who is interested in opening a small food serve establishment, but I wasn't that interested or trying to keep the lie going when I am there. Not mention I don't know anyone there other than Jon.


----------



## sachem allison

no need to sweat that stuff. Nobody cares once you enter the door. Lots of free stuff, lots of food samples and there should be a bunch of KKF members drifting in and out of Jon's booth just about everyday. Meeting up with Theory on Tuesday and maybe grabbing a bite afterword. You are more than welcome to come by and join us.


----------



## JBroida

hey guys... i've been really busy and havent had time to post much, but if you look at our facebook page and instagram, you will see quite a few updates from todays show (and instagram has the added benefit of seeing what i'm eating  )


----------



## gic

I'm in the city on business and was thinkign of going but it $65 and they don't seem to have one day passes


----------



## sachem allison

http://enews.mailofficeworks.com/q/fkB8QVPnXRZL6uZcJngVbaT0U442Y_iQjSfkZGw3-wMEl-UGNvE7h-9HQ

fill out the info. make up a business. they don't check. free complimentary pass to the show.


----------



## ThEoRy

I'm floating around here now waiting on Son. Anybody else in the area?


----------

